# Yet Another Timex Dive Style



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love this one, case very similar to the O&W although it is chrome on base metal.

I love the hands and the bezel edge probably as near as I'm ever gonna get to "the one" as far as looks are concerned.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Paul....I wouldnt have guessed it was plated....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I wouldnt have guessed it was plated....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says "Timex" on the dial Jason







.

It is cute though







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When it actually arrived I thought it was steel until I read the back. Just cleaned up an auto but that's your treat for tomorrow!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi paul

earlier this year,i bought a divers style timex,blue in colour(plastic strap also blue),immaculate condition and if i recall correctly,for the princely sum of Â£3.

it's quiet small,probably 26-28mm.

would this have been a ladies watch or a boys?

regards,john.

btw,i almost forgot to say







timex there mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it was one of these John they marketed them as ladies watches










The boys watches are slightly bigger at 30mm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice looking Timex PG, I do like that.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

it's actually quiet different-apart from the bezel (identical)

the strap is the same apart from the fact that it has three oval holes per side.

the head is more square-ish with no numerals, only batons with dayglo orange dots that match the second hand,it has date at three o'clock and a two toned dial,blue with a white band running around (through the batons)

at the bottom there is 'great britain' instead of the usual code+date.

i'll try to post a picture at the weekend (i've got to go back in work shortly







)

john


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sounds a bit like this, I think these were "boys" when sold although how they made the distinction is anyones guess, this one has the numbers not gt britain though and red not orange seconds. I'd love to see a picture







This ones bezel dia is 29mm as opposed to 26mm for the one above. Note it's also a "time to go" bezel


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

yes paul,very similar to that one-just slight colour differences + it doesn't say '25meters on this watch.

john.


----------

